# My Very Favorite Photo!!!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know, I know, back in April I had some fancy schmancy photos taken of the girls. However, at the NMR picnic a couple of weeks ago, they had a photographer. Since he was giving part of the proceeds back to the rescue, I went ahead and had their picture taken.










This has to be my very favorite photo ever of my two girls! And, yes, they are looking at mommy!

If anyone in the Chicago ara would like the photographer's name, PM me. He is located in the city but came all the way to Rockford for our picnic.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, that is a VERY good picture! They look beautiful and they have such a trusting look on their sweet faces!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very nice:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can see why it's your favorite...just look at those beautiful girls! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

They are so cute with those expresions on their faces!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Their adoration is in the eyes, so sweet!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I LOVE that pictures. Both girls looks so beautiful.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Your girls are so gorgeous!! I love this picture!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You can tell how much they love you just by how they are looking at you. This is a beautiful picture.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great photo...I see why you like it so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The expressions on their faces are priceless. They are photos that show the babies personalities. Pricelss.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a beautiful photo of your loving girls :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

look at those sweet girls. I love this picture too!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awhh, that is so precious. those eyes. absolutely lovely picture. look a the love.
WE are your babies mommy, aren't we?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, you are so blessed to have such undying devotion from these two---I think they would go to the moon for you! This photographer has truly captured that feeling of trust & love. That is a keeper!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I can see the adoration and love in their eyes!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think your girls would look great in any picture.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful picture Maggie! Your girls are sooo sweet! :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-just precious!:wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maggie....I ADORE the picture of Sweetness & Tessa! That lil girl duo...they never cease to make me smile.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh it's just perfect. I immediately thought you could see how much they adore you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at their expressions! What a great pic!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I love that picture too!! Such sweet girls <3 I already bookmarked his website.... ;-)


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Great picture! One day, lol, my boys will stop brawling and look in the same direction at the same time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I. LOVE. IT :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Completely precious!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh!!!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

maggieh said:


> I know, I know, back in April I had some fancy schmancy photos taken of the girls. However, at the NMR picnic a couple of weeks ago, they had a photographer. Since he was giving part of the proceeds back to the rescue, I went ahead and had their picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness, PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

True love forever!!! So beautiful, Maggie.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you, everyone!!! What is truly amazing is that I didn't even have any treats in my hand. The photographer was just snapping away and captured this precious shot.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Thank you, everyone!!! What is truly amazing is that I didn't even have any treats in my hand. The photographer was just snapping away and captured this precious shot.


Precious shot is right. It couldn't be more perfect.:wub:


----------

